# What To Do?.....which Dripper Is A Safe Bet



## Danny

Hey everyone sorry if this isnt the right place for my thread. I am in a dilemma and I know my fav vapers will want to help me out. Have a bit of extra budget this month and really want to buy my first dripper. Not too interested in subohm yet and wont be buying a mod for a while but looking at doing 1.5 ohm and up builds to start out and with time im sure I will travel further down the rabbit hole.

So to options. My top at the moment would be the Magma but cant find anyway to get one without going the fasttech or pricier route.
Next would be the 3D dripper but not sure about the size (quite bulky seeming) or the whole 510 adaptor thing.
Then the Trident V2 but the endless reviews mentioning screw issues put me off somewhat.
Then probably the nucleus but it seems like the configuration of the deck is aimed more at subohm (not to mention its gold).
Final option would be the Tobh atty, once again though interesting reviews about screws and posts.

What a conundrum for a beginner especially with a tight budget, had one too many disappointing purchases already. So here is hoping you all can help with your comments and feedback. Nothing worse than forking out for scrap metal, a feeling im sure all vapers sadly experience at one point or another. Wish someone stocked the magma clones by infinite then it wouldnt be a debate at all.
Any comments, feedback, suggestions or other recommendations would be fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

On a decent dripper you will be able to start off with higher resistance as well as going down to subohm later. So, look at something that is dual and single coil capable, for example the Igo L only has one tiny airhole and would not be ideal for later ventures to subohm. Believe me....you will go there sometime!

For the easiest source in SA I am not the right advisor tho....lost track since I am overseas.

I personally started off with the Igo L, went via a Helios clone (hardly ever used) to authentic RDA's like the Origen and Enigma, which is a hybrid RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

I'd have to say try for the Magma.. Buy once and buy right in my opinion, even if that means waiting a few weeks or paying extra to get it locally.

Where are you based?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danny

I am in CPT, paying a bit more isnt too much of a problem. I also side with the buy once, buy right. Waiting though has never been my strong point, especially not with vape gear, but maybe this time I must practice that self control.


----------



## johan

@Danny seeing that you're based in CPT, I suggest you go to one of the vape shops and try different setups and you will find something to your preference plus a lot of assistance in choosing the correct one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you can find a decent quality iGo-L or a Magma then those are your options. My 2c.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> If you can find a decent quality iGo-L or a Magma then those are your options. My 2c.


problem with the Igo L is that it has to be opened up and its for single coils only. Good starter, but will have to be upgraded soon.

I would now go for a RDA with a larger AFC, best would be slotted airholes. Then you have all options

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> problem with the Igo L is that it has to be opened up and its for single coils only. Good starter, but will have to be upgraded soon.
> 
> I would now go for a RDA with a larger AFC, best would be slotted airholes. Then you have all options


 
Then a Magma it is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phanatik

Hey Danny, you're actually my namesake.

I am having the same dilemma, but i do not even have a proper mod yet.
I'm in a serious relationship with my MVP and mPT3 combo, but want to chase the taste many have claimed only a dripper can provide.

Considering getting myself a second-hand Nemi and then i'm in the same boat as you... which rda oh which rda?

Please help @JakesSA @Chop007 @Cape vaping supplies @capetocuba @BhavZ @Riaz @Mike 
Sorry for calling you all out like this, but it's a vape-dilemma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT

Bizarre, I was just thinking of posting the same sort of thread. Hope you don't mind the hijack......

I'm thinking of going RDA too. What would you folks recommend would go along nicely with a Hana 30? With as deep a well as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

NickT said:


> Bizarre, I was just thinking of posting the same sort of thread. Hope you don't mind the hijack......
> 
> I'm thinking of going RDA too. What would you folks recommend would go along nicely with a Hana 30? With as deep a well as possible.


Deep well? Origen. AFAIK deepest of all.


----------



## Rob Fisher

NickT said:


> Bizarre, I was just thinking of posting the same sort of thread. Hope you don't mind the hijack......
> 
> I'm thinking of going RDA too. What would you folks recommend would go along nicely with a Hana 30? With as deep a well as possible.


 
The Magma is plenty deep enough!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike

If you want a dripper, the Magma is the current flavour of the week. Good airflow, great flavour, relatively easy to build on, pretty much the deepest well of current drippers too. I'm personally getting an Infinite CLT - not as deep but better airflow, easier to build on, adjustable 510, great flavour too and a heatsink.

Ninja edit - If it's a RTA you want, the Fogger 4.1 (4.4) is a essentially dual coil kayfun variant (from what I understand - ordering one for myself)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limbo

What battery do you have? Had the trident v2 on my mvp and didn't do very well. It takes a long time to heat up. Rather save up the money and buy the complete kit.


----------



## Mike

@Limbo isn't that coil dependent? If something like 32ga is used, I think it could work pretty well even at lower watts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danny

Thnks for all the feed back. Loving this forum more and more. So for those that hav gotten their hands on a magma: where, how, when, why arent they everywhere!


----------



## Mike

@Danny, they only really became cheaply available recently. To my knowledge, only one shipment has come into SA so far and it was sold out extremely quickly. Another one is on the way to Vape Club already.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Danny

In terms of batteries I am alternating a few spinners etc for now. But in the next cash inflow going to probably buy the smok rocket mod. Specs look ok for a beginner in my newbie op, and the device is just gorgeous.


----------



## Limbo

@Mike I used 28g, about 1ohm. He can try, but I won't again. Drippers are made for high power devices, mvp is not one if them.


----------



## Mike

@Limbo, 28ga is very heavy for a MVP. No wonder it didn't work well. 32ga would have been way better.


----------



## Danny

@Mike thanks so much. I will get in touch with them and see if there is a waiting list or preorder option. @Limbo also figured power would be an problem to start, but really want to get started on the fiddling part of things. Good power will come in a few weeks, and hopefully my coil builds will looks half decent by then too


----------



## Mike

@Danny just make sure to get skinny wire along with it - faster to heat up cause it's thinner and it'll get hotter with power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A pic of my Magma...



On top of the Sigelei 20W




With the ugliest coil in living history!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Limbo

@Danny what battery do you have?


----------



## Mike

@Rob Fisher how does it vape on there? Tried it around 10W?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher how does it vape on there? Tried it around 10W?


 
Hang on... I'll try it... BRB!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike

Hahaha what a champ!! Also, what gauge is that wire?


----------



## phanatik

Rob Fisher said:


> Hang on... I'll try it... BRB!


 
Lemme guess... that wick is oozing menthol ice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mike said:


> @Rob Fisher how does it vape on there? Tried it around 10W?


 
I think to give it a fair shake I need to do a micro coil with cotton because I'm still convinced that is my happy place!

But just fired it up at 10W and it's pretty grand!

The Magma Clone seems to be pretty well built for a clone because I hate clones and only bought this one because I wanted to see how it worked... and I'm very happy with my purchase... I will experiment with it some more and very quickly made the dirty coil with Ekowool and I know full well I made the wick too short... I guess I'm used to the Cyclone and RM2 on the REO's that like a short (less is more) wick!

I think the iGo-L (*IF* you can buy a decent one because the last three I have had the quality has been really crap) takes a lot of beating and for a newbie I think is ideal!

The nice thing about the Magma is the dual coil capability, the deep well and the air flow control...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

@Rob Fisher I am drooling, just did a lap of the office showing off that beauty! I wan i want i want! Hope you love it and enjoy every moment of it! @Limbo at this point I have 2 spinner 1, 2 spinner v2, 1 kanger x6, 1 itaste knock off and a couple of other cheapies. I met one person running 2 ohm coils made with 32g kanthal on a spinner 2 at about 4 volts and it definitely beat my protank, revtank and Maxi in both vapour and flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mike said:


> Hahaha what a champ!! Also, what gauge is that wire?


 
28g


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just to be clear... I only use it for testing juices because I don't think anything beats my Cyclone!


----------



## phanatik

Rob Fisher said:


> Just to be clear... I only use it for testing juices because I don't think anything beats my Cyclone!


Cyclone?

and sorry @Rob Fisher for not including a veteran such as yourself in my cry for help...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica the REO with a Cyclone bottom feed... but it started it's life as a dripper! The bottom fed (for REO's) version is hard to get but a normal Cyclone is pretty easy to find! Ignore the kak Drip tip...


----------



## Danny

@Rob Fisher the cyclone looks real nifty, isnt it tight to build on though. Looks like I may need to go visit @Chop007 and have him show me every dripper they have if I want a quick fix. Maybe get a cheaper option so long and force myself to save. One surely cant ever have enough vape gear


----------



## Danny

Now thats subjectivity for you, I kinda like that tip.


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica the REO with a Cyclone bottom feed... but it started it's life as a dripper! The bottom fed (for REO's) version is hard to get but a normal Cyclone is pretty easy to find! Ignore the kak Drip tip...
> View attachment 8431
> 
> 
> View attachment 8432


 
Thanks for the heads up: " ......Ignore the kak Drip tip..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Danny said:


> @Rob Fisher the cyclone looks real nifty, isnt it tight to build on though. Looks like I may need to go visit @Chop007 and have him show me every dripper they have if I want a quick fix. Maybe get a cheaper option so long and force myself to save. One surely cant ever have enough vape gear


 
It's actually not too difficult to build one... if I can do it it then anyone can because I have 14 thumbs! The only issue is they are not cheap and no one in SA stocks them! 

Get the Magma!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Thanks for the heads up: " ......Ignore the kak Drip tip..."


 
This should be better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> This should be better?
> 
> View attachment 8433


 
Way better - the previous one looked too .... _lets be civil and don't upset anyone_ ...... Durban like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Personally I would go for the following:

Trident V2
Plume Veil
Magma
3D
IGO-L

I have personally tried and own only the trident, 3d and igo-l.

My favourite out of all three is the trident. Variable airflow, post holes so easy to build on, can do single and dual coil. Gives great flavour and if you are so inclined gives great clouds as well.

Second I would go with the igo-l. The airhole can be a bit on the small side and depending on how you like your vape it may need to be drilled out as it has a very very tight draw.

3D is my third favourite, although it has adjustable airflow the draw is still a bit tight however it does have the convenience of carrying more juice than the other drippers do to its juice reservoir.

I am yet to try the plume veil and magma but have heard great things about it. Please note that all the drippers I own are clones.

If you are in the JHB or CPT areas I would suggest going to the vape shops who stock the trident and give it a go. They range between R300 and R500.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I love the Igo-L for flavour, and the Magma is a sure winner. But @Rob Fisher that Cyclone BF looks like a must have for the Reo. If you ever have a spare one going, please put me in line and I would buy it for sure.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I love the Igo-L for flavour, and the Magma is a sure winner. But @Rob Fisher that Cyclone BF looks like a must have for the Reo. If you ever have a spare one going, please put me in line and I would buy it for sure.


 
Roger that @Alex! It's pricey but I am pretty attached to mine and I can't wait till the AFC version arrives because @Andre says it's even better!


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @Alex! It's pricey but I am pretty attached to mine and I can't wait till the AFC version arrives because @Andre says it's even better!


 
Indeed @Rob Fisher, I've learned that buying quality is often cheaper in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica the REO with a Cyclone bottom feed... but it started it's life as a dripper! The bottom fed (for REO's) version is hard to get but a normal Cyclone is pretty easy to find! Ignore the kak Drip tip...
> View attachment 8431
> 
> 
> View attachment 8432


*ignored kak driptip*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA

Magma's are back in stock btw  

Err .. hope I can say that here?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

JakesSA said:


> Magma's are back in stock btw
> 
> Err .. hope I can say that here?


 
i think we can let it slide this once 

or

plume veil
http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/plume-veil-rda-clone-pre-order.3729/


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

I'm in love with my Tobh RDA  - I would highly recommend it on a mech mod

I own a Magma, and it too is fantastic. However, it's over powering in my opinion on a mech; and well; I guess I've just been to lazy to fiddle enough with it yet to get to that sweet spot resistance for a mech mod

Looks like that old Sigelei 20W of mine is going to be of use again soon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK

ADJUSTABLE AIR FLOW and will it spill easily, only 2 things that matter for drippers.

top caps that are actually 2 pieces allowing you easier dripping is a plus (like the tobh)
And deep drip well again so I don't spill and don't have to re drip ... 

 At the end of the day buy anything, you are going to buy some thing better next month

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007

Danny said:


> @Rob Fisher the cyclone looks real nifty, isnt it tight to build on though. Looks like I may need to go visit @Chop007 and have him show me every dripper they have if I want a quick fix. Maybe get a cheaper option so long and force myself to save. One surely cant ever have enough vape gear


For sure @Danny we got loads of drippers. Pull in, I would be amped to demo our entire range. Some nifty little tigers. We would surely have a dripper that is up your alley.


----------



## Chop007

M4dm0nk3y said:


> I'm in love with my Tobh RDA  - I would highly recommend it on a mech mod
> 
> I own a Magma, and it too is fantastic. However, it's over powering in my opinion on a mech; and well; I guess I've just been to lazy to fiddle enough with it yet to get to that sweet spot resistance for a mech mod
> 
> Looks like that old Sigelei 20W of mine is going to be of use again soon


I actually have to agree completely with you on that one, the TOBH is an incredible dripper, whether for clouds or flavor, she seriously rocks in my book.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bones

JakesSA said:


> *Magma's are back in stock btw*
> 
> Err .. hope I can say that here?


----------



## Danny

Thanks to all for there useful input on this. To close off, I went magma thanks to @JakesSA and the vapeclub team. I am in love, feel like a kid again when I get to play for ages with coils etc. I highly recommend this dripper to any beginner, so easy to build on and for me it has really helped me start this journey. Thanks to @Chop007 for helping me set up for the first time and letting me try it out on a real mod as well. At this point I have tried a 0.7 ohm dual coil, on the Hana, a 1.4 ohm single on a spinner and then a 1.8 dual coil on the spinner. Obviously the hana gave amazing performance, but my favorite has been the dual on the spinner. Works brilliantly , massive clouds and great flavor, juice has never tasted this good!!
So whilst Im not exactly poor my budget can be quite tight, this little dripper has allowed me to split the move to drippers into two months, I got the dripper, ohm meter and coil building supplies this month. Next month I get to do a mod, charger and batteries in nice manageable chunks. All the while I get to practice building coils and learning about safety etc before moving on to higher power and possibly subohm. So from me to the other noobs, dont be hesitant to try the same, I really havent been disappointed. Happy vaping everyone and thanks again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA

At the risk of sounding like a Nissan ad .. take your time .. enjoy the ride!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom

Danny said:


> Thanks to all for there useful input on this. To close off, I went magma thanks to @JakesSA and the vapeclub team. I am in love, feel like a kid again when I get to play for ages with coils etc. I highly recommend this dripper to any beginner, so easy to build on and for me it has really helped me start this journey. Thanks to @Chop007 for helping me set up for the first time and letting me try it out on a real mod as well. At this point I have tried a 0.7 ohm dual coil, on the Hana, a 1.4 ohm single on a spinner and then a 1.8 dual coil on the spinner. Obviously the hana gave amazing performance, but my favorite has been the dual on the spinner. Works brilliantly , massive clouds and great flavor, juice has never tasted this good!!
> So whilst Im not exactly poor my budget can be quite tight, this little dripper has allowed me to split the move to drippers into two months, I got the dripper, ohm meter and coil building supplies this month. Next month I get to do a mod, charger and batteries in nice manageable chunks. All the while I get to practice building coils and learning about safety etc before moving on to higher power and possibly subohm. So from me to the other noobs, dont be hesitant to try the same, I really havent been disappointed. Happy vaping everyone and thanks again


welcome to the next level of vaping! Good choice to get the Magma, imho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

